# Grinder recommendations



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hi there,

I'm very new to forums, so i'm not sure how this works...

I am looking for a grinder to complete my first ever espresso set up. I have the delonghi dedica at the minute and I think its great for me right now but I only have a hario skerton, which I has modded to be stepless (with a locking nylon m10 nut). I can get a "ok" shot . I'm looking to spend around the 200-250 ish range on a grinder to up my game  any suggestions? Or any deals out there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Aergrind, Lido E, Commandant with redclix new.

Otherwise you're really looking at used electric grinders in this price range (there is the Iberital MC2 & Rancillio Rocky in this range, but MC2's work drive adjustment may be frustrating, the Rocky is stepped & holds several grams of old grinds).


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

@MWJB Thanks for the feedback. I will definitely look into these options


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Slightly under budget would the 1zpresso JX Pro. I use a JX for brewing.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Are you looking another hand grinder specifically?


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

Kjk said:


> Slightly under budget would the 1zpresso JX Pro. I use a JX for brewing.


 Thanks, I'll take a look. Although I wasn't looking for another hand grinder really. I've only had the Hario Sketon for a few weeks and I'm already tired with the amount of work for one shot


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Are you looking another hand grinder specifically?


 I wasn't looking to get another hand grinder, ita so much work for a shot before work!


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Have a look at the Mignon range. The Crono is available at your budget.


----------



## Geolinoooh (Feb 23, 2021)

I have a Mignon crono, as I had a similar budget. A few weaknesses but none in terms of grind quality for the price. Especially paired with your machine. The grinder is quite handsome looking too.


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Have a look at the Mignon range. The Crono is available at your budget.


 I have seen this grinder range pop up quite often when talking about good quality grinders


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

Geolinoooh said:


> I have a Mignon crono, as I had a similar budget. A few weaknesses but none in terms of grind quality for the price. Especially paired with your machine. The grinder is quite handsome looking too.


 Thanks for the feedback, what would the weaknesses be?


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Holifield321 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look. Although I wasn't looking for another hand grinder really. I've only had the Hario Sketon for a few weeks and I'm already tired with the amount of work for one shot


 If you are looking for electric, Mignon is great (I've got a Specialita). Note that the grinding experience of the Skerton with its tiny ceramic burr isn't really comparable to the 40mm+ stainless steel burrs you'd get on a high quality hand grinder - it will be a much faster/pleasurable experience.


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Holifield321 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look. Although I wasn't looking for another hand grinder really. I've only had the Hario Sketon for a few weeks and I'm already tired with the amount of work for one shot


 I am another JX user and it is great. I completely agree with Kjk, there is a big differece between the Skerton and a high quality grinder. It only takes me 25 secs , you can take it everywhere and takes no space in the kitchen.

But if you want to move to electric, a higher budget and there is no problem with space in the kitchen, Crono is probably best option


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Used one of these for years. It's actually stepless although the display would have you believe otherwise, quite underrated


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/56928382761315358/


----------



## Holifield321 (Mar 23, 2021)

Folinho said:


> I am another JX user and it is great. I completely agree with Kjk, there is a big differece between the Skerton and a high quality grinder. It only takes me 25 secs , you can take it everywhere and takes no space in the kitchen.
> 
> But if you want to move to electric, a higher budget and there is no problem with space in the kitchen, Crono is probably best option


 Thats, interesting. I hadn't really considered a higher end hand grinder. I think I would still like an electric grinder though. Possibly with some scope to upgrade my machine in the future 🤔


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

Holifield321 said:


> Thats, interesting. I hadn't really considered a higher end hand grinder. I think I would still like an electric grinder though. Possibly with some scope to upgrade my machine in the future 🤔


 If you have a drill your hand grinder becomes electric with the right drill sleeve! Just a thought.


----------



## Geolinoooh (Feb 23, 2021)

Holifield321 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, what would the weaknesses be?


 No worries. So for me its mostly the timer switch switches on but not off so if you need to add a gram or two to the basket you have to use the power switch as the on off. Which really isn't a problem or annoying but I just worry that over time it may age the switch prematurely. The only other issue I have is it dials left for fine and right for course which is the opposite to my cafes and other grinders I'm used too. Lefty loosey makes sense in my head for a courser grind but it's the reverse here. So again not really an issue just turned it the wrong way a couple times but my brain usually sharpens up after I've tasted the first shot haha.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Kjk said:


> If you have a drill your hand grinder becomes electric with the right drill sleeve! Just a thought.


 This hand grinder click me to see can be used with a BOSCH GSR120-LI electric screwdriver as stated in their description....it ain't cheap; but WOW 😍


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I wouldn't want to use the Helor, that Pharos was hard enough with some beans and I would really lean onto it to keep it steady on the counter...I actually developed muscles from using it. It was only the odd bean I had a problem with though, just I wouldn't want to try holding it with one hand and cranking with the other.

@Holifield321 Not all hand grinders are difficult to use. I've used the Lido E and it was really easy with the right technique, anything designed in a similar way should be the same really. Hold it down by the hip on an angle and turn away. If you want electric best to buy once and right. Keep your eye on the sale section as there's a new grinder on the market plenty of people are buying and will be selling on their old ones, or selling the new one if they don't get on with it. Have a look at the G-iota/"the solo" from Bella Barista, no idea how much it is direct from manufacturer....you might be able to find them second hand for a bit of a saving in a few weeks on ebay and the forum if people regret the purchase.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Holifield321 said:


> Thats, interesting. I hadn't really considered a higher end hand grinder. I think I would still like an electric grinder though. Possibly with some scope to upgrade my machine in the future 🤔


 My Kinu M47 Classic grinds 18g in 30 seconds and it's easy and produces great espresso. It's the first hand grinder I've thought could easily replace an electric grinder. Might keep you happy for a year or so.


----------



## Machino (Feb 6, 2021)

JX Pro is an absolute gem. You want be dissapointed. A serious piece of craftsmanship. At least on par with Commandante if not better. I use it especially for espresso and I could not be happier. However, knowing myself, in a year or two I'll probably switch to electric, as I will get tired of the daily routine.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

JX Pro - available for sale on this forum right now.

If you are after a single dozer, you need to up your budget to get Solo for £399 and is available at

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-solo-single-dose-grinder.html and is in stock.

Niche will set you back by £500 and you need to wait, if you manage to order when it becomes available.


----------

